# Vorstellung Teichprojekt Nicole



## zaubermaus101003 (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte euch hier unserer Teichprojekt vorstellen:

Größe ca. 6 x 4 m

Tiefzone ca. 1m 

Flachwasserzone ca. 30 cm

Sumpfzone 0-20 cm

Der Teich grenzt an die Terrasse an dieser Stelle haben wir nun leider eine Steilwand. An der langen Seite grenzt eine Natursteinmauer, hier wurde noch ein ca. 30 cm langer Streifen als begehbarer Weg gelassen (soll mit Kies aufgefüllt werden) die andere Länge Seite wurde auch mit Natursteinen abgegrenzt um das abschüssige Gelände auszugleichen (sieht man auf den Bildern)
Den Aushub haben wir von Hand gemacht, Spaten und Schaufel (schwitz).
Ca. 14 m³ Erde wurden bewegt im Schubkarren zum Container, dieser Schweißtreibende Teil ist nun zu Ende. Am Wochende wollen wir die Folie einbauen PVC 1 mm olivgrün, Vlies 500 g/m² + Sandschicht. 
Als Substrat werden wir den restlichen lehmigen Boden mit Sand mischen (Dank Fachbeitrag Substrat).
Nur mit der Bepflanzung habert es noch ein bisschen. Ich habe gelesen und gelesen bis mir der Kopf raucht. Nur kann ich mich nicht entscheiden und weiß auch nicht welche Pfanzen wichtig sind und welche besonders harmonisch zusammenpassen.
Vielleicht weiß ja jemand Rat?

Grüße NicoleFoto Foto Foto


----------



## Kolja (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorstellung Teichprojekt Nicole*

Hallo Nicole,

da habt ihr ja einiges gebuddelt. 

Die Steilwand finde ich nicht schlimm. Die habe ich bei mir extra angelegt und kann von dort aus schön mit den Beinen baumeln. Bei mir stehen die Steine allerdings etwas über dem Wasser.

Die Natursteinmauerabgrenzung gefällt mir gut. Soll denn der Teich auf der rechten Seite des dritten Bildes bis an die Mauer herangehen?

Den Weg an der linken Seite würde ich nicht mit Kies füllen. Für mich passt Kies nicht mit dem Material der Mauer zusammen und ich glaube man läuft auch nicht gut drauf. 

Ja, Pflanzen sind ja erstens schon mal abhängig vom Standort und zweitens Geschmackssache. Ich habe als erstes viele Unterwasserpflanzen und wenige Sumpfpflanzen eingesetzt. Dann konnte ich mir schon alles besser vorstellen und habe ergänzt. Jetzt muss ich mal sehen, was gut wächst und was nicht.

Viele Pflanzen und gute Möglichkeiten  eigene Wünsche und Gegebenheiten erst mal zu sortieren gibt es hier :
* defekter Link entfernt *

Viel Spaß weiterhin. Jetzt kommt ja der schönste Teil des Teichbaus.


----------



## zaubermaus101003 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorstellung Teichprojekt Nicole*

Hallo Andreas!
Ja wir haben einiges gebuddelt und ich freu mich jetzt riesig auf die nächsten Tage wenn endlich "Wasser marsch" angesagt ist.
Das mit dem Beine baumeln hört sich gut an! Da soll dann noch eine Holzterrasse entstehen die ein bisschen übers Wasser geht.
Der Teich geht bis an die kleine Natursteinabgrenzung bis ca. zur 1. Steinreihe. Bin mal gespannt ob das alles so klappt wie wir uns das vorstellen.
Ich werde berichten und Bilder folgen.
Bei dem Link von dir wollte ich jetzt gleich noch bestellen.
Grüße Nicole


----------



## Kolja (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorstellung Teichprojekt Nicole*

Hallo Nicole,


Mit der Pflanzenbestellung habe ich gesehen, dass das noch an anderer Stelle diskutiert wird. 

Dann viel Spaß beim Aussuchen, Pflanzen und Beobachten
wünscht dir die
weibliche


----------



## zaubermaus101003 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorstellung Teichprojekt Nicole*

Hallo liebe Teichianer!
ich möchte euch gerne aktuelle Bilder von unserem 2-Wochen alten Teich zeigen. Dank vieler hilfreicher Tipps und Fachbeiträge ist das Ergebnis super schön geworden.
Wir haben viele Pflanzen gesetzt und nach ein paar Tage wurde das Wasser auch schon etwas klarer. Vielleicht dürfen in ein paar Wochen auch ein paar Fischis (__ Moderlieschen) bei uns einziehen.

Liebe Grüße NicoleFoto Foto Foto Foto


----------



## axel (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorstellung Teichprojekt Nicole*

Hallo Nicole ! 

Ist prima geworden der Teich  
Da habt Ihr ja in nächster Zeit gaaaanz viel zu beobachten und entdecken  

Lg 

axel


----------



## unicorn (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vorstellung Teichprojekt Nicole*

superschön geworden!


----------

